# Upload failed to SmugMug



## Roscoe17 (Oct 3, 2011)

I have 41 files that I'm attempting to upload to smugmug.  Most upload fine.  I get an error message telling me that 5 failed.  Multiple attempts, no change.

Any clue what I can do to find out why?


----------



## Gene McCullagh (Oct 3, 2011)

Hi Roscoe17!

The two reasons I can think of right away are (1) file size and (2) filetype. 

Are the 5 failed files larger than the others or a different filetype than the others? Does the error message give any clues as to why these 5 failed? What happens if you one try to upload one or two of the failed files by themselves?


----------



## pgman (Oct 3, 2011)

*I had the same problem*



Roscoe17 said:


> I have 41 files that I'm attempting to upload to smugmug.  Most upload fine.  I get an error message telling me that 5 failed.  Multiple attempts, no change.
> 
> Any clue what I can do to find out why?



I have had exactly the same problem, and many emails back and force with David, the plugin writer. I spend 3 month emailing back and forth. SM was very helpful and very nice, but my problem was never solved.

1. Try upgrading to 1.0.1.18: http://help.smugmug.com/customer/portal/articles/121321
2. Check your gallery. Do you have duplicates? For me, the failure happens after the download so I got many duplicates.

My solution was to switch to Jeffrey Friedl's plugin. http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/smugmug Works flawless. Read: http://regex.info/blog/lightroom-goodies/smugmug/publish It's not as well integrated. You can create the gallery within Lightroom, but you can set all the attributes. But it works, every time!


----------



## Roscoe17 (Oct 4, 2011)

Gene McCullagh said:


> The two reasons I can think of right away are (1) file size and (2) filetype.



They are all being exported as jpegs (answers 2) of the same dimensions so their sizes should be similar (answers 1)


----------



## Roscoe17 (Oct 4, 2011)

pgman said:


> I have had exactly the same problem, and many emails back and force with David, the plugin writer. I spend 3 month emailing back and forth. SM was very helpful and very nice, but my problem was never solved.
> 
> 1. Try upgrading to 1.0.1.18: http://help.smugmug.com/customer/portal/articles/121321
> 2. Check your gallery. Do you have duplicates? For me, the failure happens after the download so I got many duplicates.
> ...



Didn't know the plugin could be separately updated.  Since it's distributed with LR, LR should provide the updates.  Very annoying but thanks for the tip.  I'll give that a try.

I've heard nothing but good things about Jeffrey's plugin, but I always seem to be "that guy" that has the problems.  I'll hang onto that as Plan B.

Thanks


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 4, 2011)

Roscoe17 said:


> Since it's distributed with LR, LR should provide the updates.



I'm not sure it ships with a clean install now.

Ben Warde (LR engineer) wrote on the bug forum "Unfortunately, as I understand it, there are various legal, revenue  recognition issues that prevent us from always integrating the latest  SmugMug plugin.  (I'm not a lawyer or an accountant, so don't quote me  on that.)"


----------



## carson (Oct 4, 2011)

I had is sure with the smugmug plugin the last time I upgraded light room and smugmug sent me a new version. I believe it was.16


----------

